# My 1st attempt at a Winged Bowl



## Spa City Woodworks (May 18, 2012)

Today I made my first attempt at turning a winged bowl. I have to admit, it wasn't as daunting as I thought. It's Black Ash Burl and about 10" diameter. My daughter (named Ash) has already laid claim to this one. Will definately be turning more.

I welcome any tips you guys may have.


----------



## txpaulie (May 18, 2012)

My tip would be...



Nice job!

p


----------



## BangleGuy (May 18, 2012)

That is one cool looking bowl and BAB is such a nice choice. Does your daughter have any particular plans for it? It will make a nice centerpiece!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2012)

That's just outstanding! What a beautiful piece, I just love burls! It's one of those pieces that nature created and we just bring it out and enhance it. Great job!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful bowl. You really capitalized on the burls beauty.


----------



## Kenbo (May 21, 2012)

That's pretty darned impressive. I really like the wood choice and the shape is awesome. Great work indeed


----------



## brown down (May 22, 2012)

that is beautiful. burls are hands down the finest wood on the planet in my opinion! thats got some gnarly figure!!


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2012)

I'm not sure how I missed this one a few days ago, but it's a beauty! You gotta love ash burl, and that little bead detail is a great touch!


----------



## Final Strut (May 22, 2012)

That is relly sweet.


----------



## Betty (May 23, 2012)

Spa City Woodworks said:


> Today I made my first attempt at turning a winged bowl. I have to admit, it wasn't as daunting as I thought. It's Black Ash Burl and about 10" diameter. My daughter (named Ash) has already laid claim to this one. Will definately be turning more.
> 
> I welcome any tips you guys may have.



Beautiful! Is that the natural color of the wood?


----------



## Vern Tator (May 24, 2012)

Great work. Amazing for a first attempt.  Well done!!!


----------

